# Aerator for bait bucket



## outdoorsoccer15 (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi! Everyone,

I was wondering if you folks could point me in the right direction in selecting an aerator for a 5 gallon bait bucket. Or do you think it is best to invest in an aerator system. Any advice would be appreciated. I live in Durham, NC if anyone has suggestions on where I can look around here to purchase one.

Thanks,

Outdoorsoccer15


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Looks good

http://www.fishandgame.com/aeratedbait/index.html











Wanna spend alota coin:
http://www.saltyair.net/prices.htm

Buy some Tabs:
http://www.pressenter.com/~dahalver/

http://www.magicproducts.com/aerobait.htm

http://www.frabill.com/portaerate.html

Hope It helps


----------



## RobC (Feb 25, 2003)

ODS15,
You can buy a Bubble Box for about $11 at Long Beach Fishing pier. Was there last week and everybody was using 'em. Just clip it to the side of a pail...runs for about 36 hours on 2 size D batteries. Just protect it from getting wet. Some folks had them in ziplock bags. They seemed to work well. Picked one up on my way out. Plan to try it out next month at Holden Beach.
Regards, Rob


----------



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

Right on, RobC. Get a bubble box---they work great and they aren't bulky like some others. They keep shrimp and minnows alive very good.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

That is what I use and have had no problems with it. Even dropped it a few times and still keeps on ticking..bbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## KevinG (Jun 22, 2003)

The sports store on US 70 beside Carmax in Raleigh, (i think it is Sports Unlimited now, changes every couple months you know) sells all the bubble box stuff. Even can get just the aerator and hose if you already have a bucket or cooler you want to use.


----------



## outdoorsoccer15 (Jun 16, 2003)

Hey! all,

Thanks for all the advice and help. I normally fish with cut bait/shrimp, but want to try and fish with live bait to see if I can increase my fish catching percentage. Anyone have any good suggestions on how to fish with live bait? Are the store-bought bottom rigs good for fishing with live bait?

Outdoorsoccer15


----------



## KevinG (Jun 22, 2003)

I guess you could use a fish finder drum rig, best way would probably do what the king fisherman do with the anchor rod and fighting rod off the pier.


----------



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

Outdoorsoccer15, if you decide to try king rigging and need any help on ANYTHING setting up a king rig and I'll be glad to help.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Live bait lesson:
http://www.jerrylabella.com/live_bait_lessons.htm










http://www.dto.com/swfishing/article.jsp?articleid=353

Hope it helps you out.


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

zup outdoor
i went to walmart and picked up a bubble box for 5 bucks and works great have keep bait live for 2 days all it requires is 2 d batteries and it last about 24 plus hours i use all types of live bait minnows spot croaker gudgins mullet and such and have pretty good luck. 

good luck


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

How many finger mullet can you keep overnight in a 5 gal bucket with a bubble box?


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Have had my "Bubbles" for three seasons..takes abuse and keeps going. Runs for at least 36hrs on 2 D batteries.


----------

